# Baby mice wanted in herts ( or beds or bucks)



## karenlhorne (Dec 21, 2011)

Having lost the last of her three treasured mice my teenage daughter is looking for 3 female babies ( hopefully bicolour / patched) for homing in mid jan . Any babies out there vaguely local to Luton / st Albans areas ??? :roll:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

:welcome1


----------

